# 50 cents for a girl?



## Theognome (Mar 11, 2009)

This is hilarious.


[video=youtube;kAykCPikEQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAykCPikEQg[/video]


Theognome


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 11, 2009)

Funnnnnnny! My wife was cracking at this. Thx


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 11, 2009)

That would have gotten me spanked!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Mushroom (Mar 11, 2009)

My kids were howling over this one... they better not get any ideas!


----------



## BJClark (Mar 11, 2009)

that was funny!!



> That would have gotten me spanked!



They didn't have those when I was little, but if they did, and I did that..ME TOO

but it would have gotten my kids spanked..


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 11, 2009)

That reminds me of scene from one of the Chevy Chase Vacation movies.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## nicnap (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 11, 2009)

32 seconds to be completely inside. They can't take their eyes off her for a minute--literally!


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 12, 2009)

It's like a training device for cat-burglars! And how cool must it have been to lie on all that treasure 

Nice find Bill.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 12, 2009)

Hilarious! I thought is was interesting that the adults walked right past the machine without noticing her at first.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 12, 2009)

That was the scariest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 12, 2009)

I could not breath the whole time she was in there! That would have made me have a heart attack!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 12, 2009)

That was great!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 12, 2009)

What a crack up!! It was like a breech birth there at the end.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 12, 2009)

Augusta said:


> What a crack up!! It was like a breech birth there at the end.



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 12, 2009)

I noticed a lot of folks here mentioning spanking with this, but no one did likewise with the kid drawing all over the dog. Is canine art not a punishable offense?

Theognome


----------

